# Dewalt Brushless 20v?



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys, After debating to switch to milwaukee I decided to go dewalt after my dad bought his drill recently. Has anyone else had good luck with the new brush-less 20v stuff from dewalt? I now have the driver, drill, and a sawzall. Some 4 AH batteries and a couple of the smaller ones. I do have to say the run time is longer than anything else I have had in the past, using the tools over the last two weeks I have only had to charge one battery. Granted I don't use them on every single call but its nice not having to worry about a charge! Drill is compact enough and drills 1-3/8 holes no problem.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Our shop was a dewalt shop. Now we only buy Milwaukee. Battery life, and quality is much better. And we aren't a 4 man shop. We're pushing 300 plumbers, fitters, and tinners.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Our shop was a dewalt shop. Now we only buy Milwaukee. Battery life, and quality is much better. And we aren't a 4 man shop. We're pushing 300 plumbers, fitters, and tinners.


interesting. For so many years Milwaukee was a terrible brand, just slightly above junk status. I guess they've improved their quality. 

David


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've gas nothing but trouble with Milwaukee cordless. I use the Dewalt 20v line, work well.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

We experimented with Milwaukee about 6 years ago and they didn't seem to be the best quality. Even the corded sawzalls have been in numerous times for the 'blade twist lock' end that gets sloppy and doesn't hold blades right. I know there seems to be a big push for milwaukee, since its now sold at all of the parts houses.. and wasn't just a year ago.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I went with 2 different sets of Milwaukee tools 18v lithium. The first from Home Depot- Burnt the drill up in a month, the sawzall shuts down if you even got it near water (hard to completely avoid water in plumbing). The second set was a bit better- I bought it from a professional tool supply company. A completely different grade of tool. Still crap!

I have an 18 volt dewalt set I've used heavily for 9 years and it still works. Replace batteries every year. I LOVE the 20 volt lithium set from dewalt. Black and yellow baby!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Black and yellow on my rig only aswell. 18v kit and a 20v brushless impact and drill. 20v is ok but I like the 18 better.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

MAKITA!

I've had a brushed tool set since 2009 and it has never let me down.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> I've gas nothing but trouble with Milwaukee cordless. I use the Dewalt 20v line, work well.


agree,the old milwaukee tools were industructible,but now they are high priced junk,dewalt blows them out of the water,milwaukee cordless tools are the junkiest of the junk,better off going to walmart and buying black and decker.:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

alberteh said:


> MAKITA!
> 
> I've had a brushed tool set since 2009 and it has never let me down.


i also have the 450??cordless hammer drill,still goin strong,but you pay for that makita name for sure


----------



## MilwaukeeTool (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Sparky,

We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution.

Please, feel free to email us at [email protected]. Your feedback is very valuable to us and we appreciate your time.

Thanks,
Milwaukee Tool


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi Sparky, We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution. Please, feel free to email us at [email protected]. Your feedback is very valuable to us and we appreciate your time. Thanks, Milwaukee Tool


Can you send me a new charger? Bought a brand new kit, one week the charger dies 
How am I suppose to use my tools?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi Sparky,
> 
> We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution.
> 
> ...


i have a 2300-20 inspection camera that worked 3 times. when do you want to pick it up? what a POS


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi Sparky,
> 
> We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution.
> 
> ...


I have a 1/2" drive drill/hole shooter and it has been torn up more times than not,and it is almost brand new.:yes:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi Sparky, We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution. Please, feel free to email us at [email protected]. Your feedback is very valuable to us and we appreciate your time. Thanks, Milwaukee Tool


I have all these. No issues. 

Thanks for not being DeWalt!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

To understand what up look at the facts basically Milwaukee, ryobi, Mikita, dewalt, and even ridgid are the same guts with a different envelope. I spoke to one of the Milwaukee techs at the store and he admitted they all basically come from the same place. Also I'm a ryobi man I have a few ridgid tools a few Milwaukee tools but mostly I carry ryobi I have never had an issue with any of them and they are 7 years old. I believe your buying a warranty as well as a name. But the major problem with any tool is that they are only as good as their battery


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

MilwaukeeTool said:


> Hi Sparky,
> 
> We’re sorry for your frustration and would like to learn more about the issue you experienced with your Milwaukee Tool. We would like to take this conversation offline and work with you towards a resolution.
> 
> ...


Nice to have a Milwaukee representative here, 80% of my tools are Milwaukee or Hilti and 20% is Ridgid but this forum is just for professional plumbers.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Ha ha friggen internet they even have their hands in the pz


----------

